
“tight” and “loose” cultures and threats - gumby
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2018/sep/17/science-behind-brexit-vote-trump
======
dredmorbius
I'd wrestled with titles submitting this (before discovering gumby had),
choosing:

"Research shows that when people feel threatened they want ‘tighter’ social
norms"

From the subhead: My research shows that when people feel threatened they want
‘tighter’ social norms, with profound consequences for politics

Very interesting, and playing to several elements of social dynamics, risk and
unceertainty, information flows, and behaviours.

